# Revolutionary Ramble Registration



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Registration is up and they reach the limit pretty fast, FYI


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

Bee-an-key said:


> Registration is up and they reach the limit pretty fast, FYI



Thanks I wouldn't miss this ride for anything.:thumbsup: 
I have done there first two and will ride every year it's out. 
They really know how to throw a Ralley and it's all first class.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

just signed up for an "easy" 35 miles


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the post, I have riden the past two years and almost missed this one... I love this ride, just signed up for the 65 miler


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

Mine went out in the mail this morning for the 45 miler


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

In as always!

I wish these rides would offer to mail you your goodies or something. I always end up turning down jersies and shirts because I ride to the start.


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

jsedlak said:


> In as always!
> 
> I wish these rides would offer to mail you your goodies or something. I always end up turning down jersies and shirts because I ride to the start.


:idea: Hey jsedlak if you don't want your goodies I'll take them.:blush2:  :smilewinkgrin:

(LOL) 
Have a great ride.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

ezdoesit said:


> :idea: Hey jsedlak if you don't want your goodies I'll take them.:blush2:  :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> (LOL)
> Have a great ride.


Sure! I usually end up asking them to give them to someone else. No way I am going to do a century with a goody bag stuck in my jersey pocket.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Just a heads up for anyone still planning to do the Rev Ramble - according to the club's May newsletter, 500 people registered as of April 17th, which is about 100 more than this time last year. With a limit of 750 riders, it looks like it will be another sellout very shortly.


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

see some of you guys there.


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

Received a club email stating
*ALL SOLD OUT*

no on day registration so you will have to wait till next year.
See all of you there on Saturday.-


----------



## bianchi01 (Feb 1, 2009)

*We are not sold out!*

Closed out of the Rev Ramble?

Come down to Lincroft on Saturday and do the Ride for Autism. Flat fee, $60, no minimum pledges or donation.

Routes of 10, 25, 50, 62 and 100 miles.

ride4autism.org


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

weather ain't looking too good this weekend...


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

tednugent said:


> weather ain't looking too good this weekend...


Yeah I have seen the report so it looks like I'll be riding in some rain.
After this heat wave it sure will feel good.- :thumbsup:


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Despite the rain, had a good time

Was supposed to do the 35 mile route, but a wr


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Despite the rain, had a good time

Was supposed to do the 35 mile route, but a wrong turn made it into 45


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

tednugent said:


> Despite the rain, had a good time
> 
> Was supposed to do the 35 mile route, but a wrong turn made it into 45


+1 For having a good time. I loved ridding in the rain today and did the 45 miler and had a blast and meet many really nice people.:thumbsup:


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

did the 45. some fun climbs. overall, a well run ride.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

did the 65, had a great time as always. the GPS route this year made it easy to stay on track.


----------



## netman68 (Jun 8, 2011)

nice ride


----------

